# air intake kits - cream of the crop?



## 240fanboy (Feb 8, 2005)

i just picked up my first 1990 240sx today. w00t.
anyways... ive been looking at parts all day online - wondering what would be good mods and what not. im wondering if anyone has any opinion on what the best air intake kits are? thanks.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm personally in love w/ my injen short ram...it hauls in air and you can hear it...I def. felt a performance difference after I put it on. Now mine is a DOHC so I'm not sure if you'll get different results with your SOHC motor...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I'm personally in love w/ my injen short ram...it hauls in air and you can hear it...I def. felt a performance difference after I put it on. Now mine is a DOHC so I'm not sure if you'll get different results with your SOHC motor...


Yeah, there are definitely a ton more parts for the DE than for the E. I had a hard time finding a short ram for my E, so I just did the cone thing for $10 and some nigrigging.


----------



## 240fanboy (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks.
ive been looking around and it seems like the injen is the only real way to go. so i think im going to go with the short ram intake.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

search and you will see that everybody reallys knows its a waste of money.putting on a cone filter isnt a bad idea but its very pointless to get the whole intake.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

whtas actually interesting, you can get a kit of off Ebay, for like 50 bucks, it has the large diameter pipe and filter. Thats if you want to do somethign to your car but the stock system really isnt that bad. id personal just turbo it ASAP or swap it.........


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

240fanboy said:


> i just picked up my first 1990 240sx today. w00t.
> anyways... ive been looking at parts all day online - wondering what would be good mods and what not. im wondering if anyone has any opinion on what the best air intake kits are? thanks.


You Like your ride and You want looks or REAL POWER!??
The Injen is more than just " a tube with cone ". It is designed, mfg'd and engineered to enhance the air volume and SMOOTH it.
YET,,, And I say YET.. An Underdrive Pulley from ASP www.aspracing.com will cost about the same as a FULL CAI ( cold air intake ) and get you a TRUE and constant 7+ HP to the wheels.
Just a idea :thumbup:


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

240fanboy said:


> i just picked up my first 1990 240sx today. w00t.
> anyways... ive been looking at parts all day online - wondering what would be good mods and what not. im wondering if anyone has any opinion on what the best air intake kits are? thanks.


Greddy intake, AFTER you install an sr20det.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> An Underdrive Pulley from ASP www.aspracing.com will cost about the same as a FULL CAI ( cold air intake ) and get you a TRUE and constant 7+ HP to the wheels.
> Just a idea :thumbup:


Underdrive pulleys don't do as much to reduce crank loads as removing the A/C and P/S. My car has one belt, and that's for the water pump and alternator. And those two are not going to be underdriven. Removing A/C and P/S also lighten the front end significantly. I removed 42 pounds of material, and I haven't even found a good manual rack yet. I also think a CAI or ram air kit would do more for the power of the engine, because it actually changes the air inducted. Brake horsepower is unaffected by underdrive pulleys. I'd say, buy the intake, dump the A/C and P/S.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

air con isnt under any load if its not switched on, removal of air con is just making your car lighter


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> air con isnt under any load if its not switched on, removal of air con is just making your car lighter


There is still a minimal load involved in spining the bearing, but you're right, the major load isn't incurred until the pump is activated. Of course, this is true of P/S too, but for throttle-around-corner issues, having minimized crank loads is optimal. I'm just saying that overdrive pulleys are overrated.


----------



## 240fanboy (Feb 8, 2005)

well i got the intake regardless.
i really like it and i think it makes a difference. not huge... but noticeable. this and some minor touch ups are all im doing for now. as i think about converting to 5 lug or redrilling the rotors. that and swapping either an sr20 or an rb25 - ah... the battle.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

hmm, having a vert.. so i really need to keep the ac?? seriously, why have it installed?


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> hmm, having a vert.. so i really need to keep the ac?? seriously, why have it installed?


oops typo... do i really need to keep the ac? <---- what it should say


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

In my Opinion, keep the power steering if the car comes equipped with it, it make turning in tight places so much better.
When it comes to Air Conditioning, take it off if you don't use it, Air conditioning is only for people who don't like their windows down anyway, so, stop being a chicken.
for a CAI, i recommend the Injen short ram, and cold air extension, But AEM offers a short ram intake for you brand happy folks out there. :thumbup:


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

Brand Happy?? Well, I'd ratehr go with something highly recommened by being tried tested and true than a big name label. Cause hell, If it dont work the best, why get it


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> Brand Happy?? Well, I'd ratehr go with something highly recommened by being tried tested and true than a big name label. Cause hell, If it dont work the best, why get it


Oh I wasn't implying to go with any brand imparticular, just make sure homework is done, AEM intakes are great but can be pretty pricy, Injen same thing.
I suggest buying any intake kit that you can find info with good results, as for the stuff they sell on ebay, no name kits for like $40 not worth anything really, more or less a waste of time and energy that will result in replacing it with a tried tested and true brand.
The brand happy comment was pointed toward the fact that most people prefer AEM over Injen etc. I know both are great.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> oops typo... do i really need to keep the ac? <---- what it should say


Also, if you don't use the AC, remove it, unless you plan on selling the car...
very few ppl like the stock components removed when looking to buy a used car.
Me I don't plan on ever selling my car, so everything is gone, never had AC anyway, who needs a back seat? Not me


----------

